# Aryan Brotherhood may target teens who beat WWII vet to death



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Brotherhood put a $10,000 bounty out on the teens who beat the WWII vet to death
The teens are in protective custody.

This may stir the hornets nest

Aryan Brotherhood may target teen suspects, police say - Spokesman.com - Nov. 20, 2013

Keep your head up, your stick on the ice and your powder dry and deep.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, not always fans of the aryan brotherhood...

but this is good


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

But, a thought

would they publicly say that they have a bounty on someone? youd think it would just happen...maybe one of the suspect's families made it up to keep them out of general population


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

More new you won't hear on the main networks. 
I wonder who will be the first and come out in the black community and say enough is enough.
?I hate you all?: chilling note found near body of beloved Massachusetts teacher who was allegedly raped and murdered by Philip Chism, 14 - NY Daily News


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It's a tuff world out there, got to be careful who you target. Sometimes bad actions have a way of returning to you.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Sucks to be them. Nice to know that even douche bag hard core criminals have a morality compass that can point in the right direction when needed. Not that I would condone that sort of thing...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm not so sure a WWII Vet would be all that pleased an Aryan based group had taken up his cause. None the less, prison is going to be a dangerous place for these two upstanding examples of human beings.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Some believe in Karma, . . . some say "what goes around, comes around".

I read in the Bible something to the effect of "as ye sow, so shall ye reap".

Sounds to me like the order of things was made up long before the Aryans came on board.

But however you term it, . . . they deserve to have an attitude adjustment.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey didnt the black panther put a bounty on George Zimmerman


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Not a huge supporter of the AB'ers but it wouldn't break my heart. The way I see it what comes around goes around and now the hunter has become the hunted. I look at it more as poetic justice in the making if its true.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Hey didnt the black panther put a bounty on George Zimmerman


The difference is the Aryan Brotherhood will get it done. Kind of ironic the Nazi's going after the guys that killed one of the soldiers that defeated their hero. I do not agree with or endorse the group, but they do prove the old saying about a broken clock being right at least twice a day.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I have no problem with it. They deserve death. I hope they catch them. I don't stand with the Aryan Brotherhoods beliefs or activities in other ways, but this is in doing a justice where it's needed. The little bastards deserve it.





May the WWII vet and hero who's life was so brutally taken by them rest in peace.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The AB's rule the prisons and it's the one group that doesn't miss so it's a done deal.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good. That one was in my backyard. Stupid little shits. Screw prison. Those should be the ones being sent to war. Want violence? Want killing? There's the bad guy, don't come back in one piece.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Some believe in Karma, . . . some say "what goes around, comes around".
> 
> I read in the Bible something to the effect of "as ye sow, so shall ye reap".
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more...Just hate when our children fall to ignorance..But I hate seeing one of the heroes of the Great Generation fall even more....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I'm not so sure a WWII Vet would be all that pleased an Aryan based group had taken up his cause. None the less, prison is going to be a dangerous place for these two upstanding examples of human beings.


I guess it's a good thing he fought in the Pacific Theater then.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I guess it's a good thing he fought in the Pacific Theater then.


Ya, I'm sure you are correct. I mean some guy who only fought in Iraq probably has nothing but love for the Taliban.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> The difference is the Aryan Brotherhood will get it done. Kind of ironic the Nazi's going after the guys that killed one of the soldiers that defeated their hero. I do not agree with or endorse the group, but they do prove the old saying about a broken clock being right at least twice a day.


Your right about that, if its true they have put the word out on them. Im a bit skeptical about it though. I know a few and it doesn't really take money to motivate them for something like this, most would do it for free and the easy opportunity to get it done and drive a point home. Most have done more for a lot less, especially if they are in lock up already. Most that are on the outside are far more business oriented in their criminal enterprise operations and laying low as opposed to being in your face about it. That's not to say they aren't beyond the relm of putting an exclaimation point on things if they feel so inclined to do so. Unlike the Black Panthers, they don't talk much about it, they just do it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gangs are big business, much like the Hell's Angels even the AB will act to get any kind of good PR. Doesn't mean they are nice guys, but any goodwill established with the general community makes the average citizen less likely to report it if they see something suspicious.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know if this is accurate could be OJ's having fun in the NV system with the AW's (Aryan Warriors). This could just be another example of "The evil shall slay the wicked!"


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Wonder what makes them think a bounty is necessary?


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmm. A whole lot of black on white crime happening lately (this WWII vet, knockout games, post Trayvon BS), race baiting crap pissing whites off (Trayvon crap).
I'm thinking the AB realize that there are a lot of us white folk getting fed up at the bullshit.

So....go kill some pieces of trash that a lot of us fed up white folks would like to see killed and maybe they can convince some of us that they are a good thing or an answer.

While most of us will praise this action they take, I just hope that most of us are smart enough to realize that they are not an answer, a solution, or a good thing.

But, as long as they target trash like this and not good, hardworking black folk who have done nothing wrong, I'm okay with them doing it.
Kind of like gang violence that is only targeted at other gangs. Don't like either of you, but glad to see you both killing each other.


----------

